# UKC show April 18-20 in VA



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

Is anyone on the list going to the Chesterfield UKC show this sat april 19? even just to watch, I think it would be nice to meet some on this list, my mom, daughter and myself is planning on attending the Sat show only with my long coat shepherd and my daughter is going to show in jrs with my mothers little dog.


----------

